# Building topline



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

I just got my horse's top line looking good this year. I did about three to four months of long and low and driving from the back end to build up both his top line and his back end...

Before...









After...


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

It looks great, could you possibly discribe the "long and low" part for me as I am majorly confused.


----------



## Ahsisi (Apr 13, 2009)

You need to work on pushing your horse from the hind end down into the bridle, not pulling them into a frame. You could lunge him once a week in side reins as well...that helps a lot. But whatever day you plan on doing it, I wouldn't ride him that day, just lunge. But mostly like you said. Time, with the proper flat work. Good luck!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

i dont wanna type it all again bit i did a post in the "walk/jog walk/trot" (http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding-critique/walk-trot-walk-jog-36546/) thread about topline, i put a link that explains some good exercises.... maybe they could help you a bit?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Honeysuga, That helped alot. I will see how we go and would you mind if I Pm'd you if we had any problems?


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Because it can help to know; What you want isn't exactly to work the topline, itshould be relaxed, but to work the underside and hindquarters and let them stretch out the topline and keep the spie straightinstead of hollow  
Knowing what to aim for more precisely can be useful.

To work on this I suggest first of all teach him to move front and hind independently; as in turning around his front or hindquarter, in balance and without just making a small circle but just move the front (if you're turning around the hindquarters) and so on. I'm not sure I'm making much sence..
Anyway, when/if that works, making figure 8 or S helps a lot since that means stepping under himself and balance.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I understand the concept of getting a horse to push from behind up and into the bridle, but I haven't ever been able to do it effectively. 

And even after reading over most of that stuff, I don't really get how to do long and low either. I try to get Rocket to streach out at the walk and trot, and to really move up at the gaits, is that long and low?


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Long and low is when the horse has a rounded neck but stretches the neck and nose down and forward. To get it, you need that the horse is following the bit, basically by asking lightly for him to yield for your hand and then gently and slowly sneaking him a little rein so that he follows the bit down. If you sneak it too fast he'll feel like he's dropping his head and starts holding it up. It's difficult, especially on horses that naturally carries their heads high. You don't want him to pull in the reins but in the start you might have to accept a little pressure from him and let him go down with it and reward. When he knows what you want you can ask him to not support (much) on the bit but work more with yielding for it.

To collect a horse takes time and skills  the horse needs muscle to collect and in the start it's ok to be on the forehand as long as the back is raised. Once the aids and frame is reinforced, it'll be natural to ask for collection and get the hindlegs to carry by using your seat and legs without stressing the horse to go faster.
The legs mean ''get your butt in here'', not ''run faster'. The seat mean ''run faster'' and one leg individually can affect each of the horses hindlegs to change gait or tact.


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

^ Exactly. Sorry, I forgot about this thread. >.>

The Art of Classical Riding--Long and Low

That's a pretty good description of Long and Low and the whys behind it, if you need anything else. I also want to add, be careful if you do it and watch your horse's shoulder. Twende would shove his out during these exercises to try and get out of it.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd like to add that in long and low (and pretty much all frames but especially then) the nose should never be behind the vertical. To get the nose behind the vertical, the horse needs to tense the muscles on the underside of the neck. I wanted to say it since the pictures in the link above showed horses with a very tensed underside.. :3 The text was good tho.^^


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I would know all about that. My last horse had HUGE muscles on the underside of his neck and he knew how to use them. Really trying to avoid that with Rocket.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

i dont mind if you pm me if you need help


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

TwendeHaraka said:


> ^ Exactly. Sorry, I forgot about this thread. >.>
> 
> The Art of Classical Riding--Long and Low
> 
> That's a pretty good description of Long and Low and the whys behind it, if you need anything else. I also want to add, be careful if you do it and watch your horse's shoulder. Twende would shove his out during these exercises to try and get out of it.



Wow, thanks for that article, that was super helpful, especially with the diagrams to show how the horse's frame should look.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Long and low is a useful tool but it is not the only way to build topline and strength and it only works on a well trained and well balanced horse. In order to go "long and low" the horse needs to be balanced and able to carry himself without much help from you. 

I would suggest starting with LOTS of bending to get him supple and balanced and then move from there. The key to straightness is bend, the key to vertical flexion is lateral flexion. Without straightness and the ability to perform vertical flexion you will never achieve "long and low". Concentrate on spiral in, spiral out; leg yielding; haunches in, haunches out; and really get them responding to a nice outside half-halt. 

When this is done right you will get excellent muscle tone and they will naturally start stretching over the top, driving from behind and dropping down into the frame. This is because every time you leg yield, circle, etc the correct way the horse has to cross the hind legs underneath a little bit. This forces him to raise his back and step through with the other hind leg. The more you get that stepping up under him, the more good muscle tone he builds and the easier it is to go "long and low".

Long and low is the result of good training but you cannot just ride around trying to push the hind end under you and catching it in your reins. It is the reward for you and the horse, not the goal or a means to an end. The goal is a supple, straight horse that carries himself and the end is to be able to do upper level movements.


----------

